# Back in commission



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I back and up and running. DID SOME PENS GUYS. These are going to special members of the forum. One is currently in the Marines the other is going to someone that helped for the pen drive. Found that I was a little rusty but got the hang of it sorry Harry the photos are a little screwed up. Don't know why used a tripod and everything.  :cray: First one is spalted maple, second ero is made of Koa wood and the sketch pencils are of purple heart. The three blemished ones are made of box wood, colobolo, and paduk wood. The wood was donated from another member of the forum name of Bob. :lol:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey... Hey... Glenmore..... looks like you still have the magic touch and it sure is good to see you back in action :yes2::yes2::yes2:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to see you are not working out of the back of the truck anymore.
Hope you and Nanc are adjusting to your new house alright?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good to see ya back turning Glenmore. Pens look mighty fine to me and looks like you haven't lost your touch. 

The wife said I had a phone message from you but I have been on the road so much lately she thinks we are dating.:lol::lol: Hopefully this next month won't be like this one. I get home one day do a little turning to relax and then back at it again.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys nice to be half sassed functional. I figured I stick with slim line pens, atlas pen, euro pen 7mm, and the roller ball classic pens. Going to try for the flee market this year and a yard sale that me and Nancy are planning this year. We have some stuff we can't use no longer in our new home.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry guys didn't realize forgot the sketch pencils. Here they are.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's great to see you back at the lathe Glenmore,as has been mentioned, you haven't lost your skills at turning, BUT, your photography, I think the less said the better! Keep it up my friend, sorry I was about to leave when you called, just got back.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to see you back, Glenmore.

Keep up the good work.

James


----------

